# OBERON GINKO DX.. FINALLY! YEAH :)



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay the one some of us have been waiting for.. the Oberon DX Ginko is now ready to order.. in the RED or Fern.. I love this design and can't wait to see it on the DX.. I know some of you have it on the 2 and love it!!!!

Here is the link.. ENJOY

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1076


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My DX Gingko Red was shipped this afternoon at 3:30 PM Pacific time.  I live in Arizona so delivery should be tomorrow or Monday.  I figure Monday
luvshihtzu.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> My DX Gingko Red was shipped this afternoon at 3:30 PM Pacific time. I live in Arizona so delivery should be tomorrow or Monday. I figure Monday
> luvshihtzu.


Yay for AZ and the freakin' hot weather we are having...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Post pictures!!!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know about the "Yay" for the hot weather in Arizona.    I live in Tucson, which is way better than Phoenix, at least temperature wise, but it still is horribly hot when we don't have the summer monsoon storms to keep us cooler.  Keep your fingers crossed for rain this weekend and for our air conditioning to keep running.

My poor mail lady has been really nice about bringing packages to our house in the heat.  I am looking forward to seeing her on Monday for the Oberon delivery.

luvshihtzu

PS:  I try to remember that summer is the price I pay for having great weather from October through the first of May in beautiful Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I don't know about the "Yay" for the hot weather in Arizona.  I live in Tucson, which is way better than Phoenix, at least temperature wise, but it still is horribly hot when we don't have the summer monsoon storms to keep us cooler. Keep your fingers crossed for rain this weekend and for our air conditioning to keep running.
> 
> My poor mail lady has been really nice about bringing packages to our house in the heat. I am looking forward to seeing her on Monday for the Oberon delivery.
> 
> ...


My "Yay" was totally tongue in cheek! We are on the very southern end of The Valley, south of South Mountain and miss most of the "weather".

I'm sure you can't wait for Monday and your Oberon delivery. Maybe the first time to wish a weekend to end soon?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Luvshihtzu, I so agree with you about the Tucson weather!!  I too am hoping for the monsoon to kick up again, but am not looking forward to the humidity (I only have a swamp cooler at home) but work in air conditioning.  As for our winter, do you even own a coat?  I don't, just wear a jacket when it gets cool, ha ha.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

B-Kay 1325,
I do have a couple of light to mid-weight down jackets that I use for winter when it really gets miserable,(a few days each winter) but most of the time I just wear a heavy wool jacket or sweater on the cold days.  I grew up in Minnesota and still love cold weather and yes, I miss the snow.

Sorry about your swamp cooler.  They are great until we get that humidity during the monsoons.  We have one, but only use it for emergencies.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

I Couldn't help but put my two cents in. Here in Oregon it was 106 Wednesday. I work for Fedex and no air conditioning. I borrowed a thermometer from a customer and it was 117 in the cab if my truck. 129 in the cargo area. Unbelievable.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Roy, I get deliveries everyday at work from FedEx and UPS and do feel sorry for you guys that have to be out in the hot weather without air conditioning.  My DH was a mechanic and worked outside everyday without cooling and came home everynight exhausted.  My best to you and keep cool.

Patrizia, sorry for hijacking the thread and will let you get back on topic.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Roy White said:


> I Couldn't help but put my two cents in. Here in Oregon it was 106 Wednesday. I work for Fedex and no air conditioning. I borrowed a thermometer from a customer and it was 117 in the cab if my truck. 129 in the cargo area. Unbelievable.


Wow!!! At least here in AZ (Phx & Tucson) we expect the heat in summer, but Oregon over 100F??

My husband dies in the summer (it's only his second since we moved over from Ireland), but the rest of the year makes up for the few months of misery/AC!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oops, back on topic!  luvshihtzu, did you receive your delivery yet?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sort of confused. If I order a cover from Oberon is KB going to get their part of the money if I use the link in this thread, or should I use the link on the ad on the KB page?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

F1Wild,
Oberon DX Gingko Red cover not here yet. Only got my box (6pkg) of Stash Pomegranate/Raspberry tea from Amazon by USPS today.
Hope Oberon hasn't sent me the green Gingko by mistake as what happened to a couple other orders.

Roy White, 
So very sorry to hear about your extreme Arizona like temperatures in Oregon.  I assume you had high humidity with it?
luvshihtzu


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> F1Wild,
> Oberon DX Gingko Red cover not here yet. Only got my box (6pkg) of Stash Pomegranate/Raspberry tea from Amazon by USPS today.
> Hope Oberon hasn't sent me the green Gingko by mistake as what happened to a couple other orders.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you would have rather the Ginkgo arrive ahead of the tea...at least a day or two.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My new red Oberon Gingko DX cover arrived today.  There are a few things I am not happy about.  The color actually looks better on the Oberon site, at least to me.  I did try some leather cream, but it didn't change anything at all.  Maybe after some use, it will look better.  

The leather corner on the top left of the inside is too loose.  It is a picky thing for sure, but tonight I will wet down that loose corner (with my Kindle removed) and then use a hot hair dryer to see if the corner will shrink up a bit.

I hate the bungee cord and have posted a request here on the Kindle Boards for a Oberon Journal leather thong cord.  I had asked Becca at Oberon for a leather thong to be included, but she said no it wouldn't work, and didn't send one along with the cover order.

In fairness, the cover does look like it will protect my Kindle DX.  I like the extra leather around the sides. It will keep the Kindle DX edge from hitting the floor first when it falls.  That is one complaint that I had against the Amazon cover. Not enough side protection.

I do like the new button for the DX cover better than the original buttons.  That original design was a reason I had not ordered an Oberon cover before this summer.

The camera isn't working, so no pictures.  I think Sugar took some pictures of her Gingko Journal and it shows the color very nicely.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> My new red Oberon Gingko DX cover arrived today. There are a few things I am not happy about. The color actually looks better on the Oberon site, at least to me. I did try some leather cream, but it didn't change anything at all. Maybe after some use, it will look better.


That's the only thing that I don't like about ordering Oberon's, it's really hard to tell what color to expect.

At any rate, I had the same issue when I got my DX Purple Roof of Heaven. The color was much darker than I had expected, more plum than purple. But I found that the lighting affects the color and once I saw it in good lighting I was immediately happy with the color.



luvshihtzu said:


> The leather corner on the top left of the inside is too loose. It is a picky thing for sure, but tonight I will wet down that loose corner (with my Kindle removed) and then use a hot hair dryer to see if the corner will shrink up a bit.


Let me know how that goes as it's the same way with mine.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Red

Just order at the Oberon site or you can click here. As far as I know KB is not paid by them


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

